
By Focusing on Russia, We Ignore Trump’s Existential Threat to Climate - chmaynard
https://truthout.org/articles/chomsky-by-focusing-on-russia-we-ignore-trumps-existential-threat-to-climate/
======
ksaj
Russia? Climate change? I thought we were focusing on China. Or was it Mexico?
I know it's not North Korea for now, and Trump is really trying to keep us
from paying too much attention to his ongoing failure in the Middle East. And
how did Greenland manage to get so distracting? We still haven't seen Trump's
taxes, and Mueller absolved him of absolutely everything apparently, so it
can't be that.

What are we supposed to be focusing on?

Guns? That must be it... there can't be much else, can there?

